# Pot-smoking Mom



## LdyLunatic (Sep 15, 2006)

Pennsylvania
Sep 2006




Woman Pleads To Charges 

A Conewago Township woman pleaded guilty Monday in Adams County court to charges that stemmed from smoking marijuana with her 13-year-old son. 

Amanda Lynn Livelsberger, 30, pleaded guilty to corruption of minors and drug possession charges. Livelsberger admitted she has been smoking marijuana with her son since he was 11, usually as a reward for finishing his homework. The boy said his mother told him smoking marijuana would help him forget about his father, who is in prison for selling crack cocaine. 

A sentencing hearing is scheduled for Nov. 27, where she could spend up to 17 years in jail and pay up to $36,000 in fines. Her driver's license could also be suspended for six months.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> The boy said his mother told him smoking marijuana would help him forget about his father, who is in prison for selling crack cocaine.


 
 

That's so fugged up!  Okay kid, great job on the homework.  Now lets get baked and forget about daddy in jail for doing drugs.

What a wonderful role model she is.

NOT!!


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 16, 2006)

I will let my kids make their own decisions, once they are out of my house, and are educated enough to make a good decision. That is an irresponsible parent. Even in Amsterdam coffeeshops they ID. This is done for a reason.


----------



## rasta (Sep 16, 2006)

truly an unfit parent ,,,what could she be thinking ,,,maybe she was getting him ready for the family businees ,,hard to say weather they should take the child,easy too say yes,but have you ever seen  fosther care  as always PEACE,LOVE ,RASTAFARI


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 16, 2006)

All I know is my wife was adopted and she got a good family. If that is the "family business" as you said, then that child does not belong there. That woman deserves the charges against her. She should teach her child how to deal with his problems rather than smoking them away.


----------

